# Hurry- One of the oldest schwinn bicycles in the country!



## Nickinator (May 15, 2013)

Don't ya just love the ads on Craig's List.....

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/3807839080.html

Darcie


----------



## Waterland (May 15, 2013)

Nice ladies Schwinn, I wouldn't mind owning it.  I need to show the guy my 1927 Schwinn though, one of the oldest in the country.


----------



## OldRider (May 15, 2013)

So the 30s AreoCycles don't count as Schwinn products ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 15, 2013)

OldRider said:


> So the 30s AreoCycles don't count as Schwinn products ?




Me think its a 40 41..... Tension screws... fenders bolt to axle..... Good prewar parts for 250... maybe...


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Me think its a 40 41..... Tension screws... fenders bolt to axle..... Good prewar parts for 250... maybe...




+1 on that.


----------



## Waterland (May 15, 2013)

Good prewar complete bike you mean.  It would be a shame to part it out, it's a wonderful ladies' bike that's made it this far, keep it together.  If I had 250, it would be in my collection hanging with my other ladies.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

I thought my 1950 straightbar was one of the oldest Schwinns in the country.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 16, 2013)

It's a Schwinn, you can buy those at Walmart any day of the week for less than 250.




Kinda kidding! I have about 7 Schwinn's in my collection.


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2013)

Probably not even the oldest in the County....


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> It's a Schwinn, you can buy those at Walmart any day of the week for less than 250.
> 
> 
> At least the ones at Walmart are imported and not made in this country.Everyone likes imported items.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

Hey Vince-
I was just looking at your profile, and under current activity it said that you were "viewing attachment". Why do you have to broadcast your lewd behavior to the entire world, don't you think that some things are best kept private?"


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2013)

I am honored that you would look at my profile.As you can see I am a pretty crappy member.I participate in nothing much like I did in high school. I enjoy secretly lurking and viewing things especially when I am in my underwear.


----------

